# I think my frog is sick.....



## classypunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I think my frog has some sort of bacterial or fungal infection. 

I posted the pic in the FB group and they told me to post here.

I don't want my little baby to die. 

Any advise? He keeps rubbing his face like he can't see well.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Consider contacting this this vet ..
Wright Bird & Exotic Pet House Calls | Distinctive veterinary care for unusual pets 
Perhaps some other AZ members have better suggestions, but I am jealous of the veterinarian resources you seem to have in the Phoenix area and I think you may need one for this guy.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes call a vet asap. Dr Wright is considered one of the best. Please, keep us posted.

Meanwhile, would you post a picture of his tank so we can see his setup? Maybe we can find the source of the problem.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry about your situation 

Is it a wild caught frog by any chance?

How long have you had it?


----------

